# #80 scraper shaping and honing



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

I think I got a good deal on a Stanley #80 sweetheart at a local antique mall today. Got it for 40. Even though it's a simple jig it worked and I was able to get good results in a short time. Thought I'd share to give others ideas.
Squared the block and cut a 45 on it and used that as a guide. Leave a ledge on it so you can use a file against it to shape it if need be. I had to on this one. I didn't take a pic but I used it on water stone too, just keep it moving around so not to cut into the stone.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Did you burnish a hook? I love my no. 80. It is easy to set up.


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

> Did you burnish a hook? I love my no. 80. It is easy to set up.
> 
> - ElChe


Yes, very slight one on one side. Gonna experiment with it to see what works best.


----------

